# Post the guy you want to look like ITT



## Unbound (Feb 29, 2020)

Go


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 29, 2020)

@Chadelite


----------



## Nosecel (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## didntreadlol (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 29, 2020)

Me i guess
high E if you want to look like smb else


----------



## DarknLost (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Schönling (Feb 29, 2020)

*I want to look like the best version of myself *


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## RAITEIII (Feb 29, 2020)

Schönling said:


> *I want to look like the best version of myself *


How high of a PSL would that be?


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Feb 29, 2020)

ooga


----------



## RAITEIII (Feb 29, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> View attachment 287379
> View attachment 287380
> View attachment 287389


3d guy isn't on the same level tbh


----------



## GoMadAndSTFU (Feb 29, 2020)

Richard Ramirez


----------



## hebbewem (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Feb 29, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> 3d guy isn't on the same level tbh


ik. more lifestyle and closet pheno


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Feb 29, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> @Chadelite


bump


----------



## AllesScheiße (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## orb (Feb 29, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 288264
> View attachment 288265
> View attachment 288266
> View attachment 288268



All you have to do is wait 20 years. Might speed it up if you sun damage your skin and smoke cigarettes


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 29, 2020)

orb said:


> All you have to do is wait 20 years. Might speed it up if you sun damage your skin and smoke cigarettes


I wish


----------



## mido the slayer (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## iprayforascension (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Brandon10 (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## 2peasinapod (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## IWantToMax (Feb 29, 2020)

Brett Maverick or Tom Cruise


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (Feb 29, 2020)

Giga tyrone or death


----------



## .👽. (Feb 29, 2020)

Thats my goal face and body. I think hes a strong 6psl. Height and tattoe halo


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Feb 29, 2020)

I have a similar pheno and face shape so this my realistic looksgoal:


----------



## Blackpill3d (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Swolepenisman (Feb 29, 2020)

PITTPITTPITTPITTPITTPITTPITTPITTPITTPITTPITTPITTPITTPITTPITTPITTPITTPITTPITTPITTPITTPITTPITTPITTPITTPITTPITTPITTPITTPITTPITTPITTPITTPITTPITTPITTPITT


----------



## Deleted member 4645 (Feb 29, 2020)

Schönling said:


> *I want to look like the best version of myself *



WHO'S YOUR AVI BRO


----------



## Schönling (Feb 29, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> How high of a PSL would that be?


PSL 7-8


Ioan said:


> WHO'S YOUR AVI BRO


cameron scemama


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5204 (Feb 29, 2020)

hands down


----------



## Feanor (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4645 (Feb 29, 2020)

Schönling said:


> cameron scemama



Ye I found her right after I asked, this bitch is French, 20yo, married since 1 year to a 28yo CEO. That nigga must be thinking he just secured himself a prime foid but what he doesn't understand is that someone like her can live life on easy mode. She'll probably suck him dry financinally while monkeybranching with Chads, then divorcerape him in a few years JFL. Thank god I know about the blackpill.


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 29, 2020)

someone post pietrochad


----------



## Titbot (Feb 29, 2020)

Gandy


----------



## DarknLost (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Feb 29, 2020)

Titbot said:


> Gandy


Never gonna happen street shitta from Mumbai


----------



## Titbot (Feb 29, 2020)

ImprovLoser said:


> Never gonna happen street shitta from Mumbai


Keep coping I mog you presently . I’m close to 6 psl . Eye surgery and I’m there


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Feb 29, 2020)

Titbot said:


> Keep coping I mog you presently . I’m close to 6 psl . Eye surgery and I’m there


he's nigger who cope hard, don't calculate it


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Feb 29, 2020)

Titbot said:


> Keep coping I mog you presently . I’m close to 6 psl . Eye surgery and I’m there


Cope 5ft6


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 29, 2020)

IWantToMax said:


> Brett Maverick or Tom Cruise


Brett maverick? Dude has nct and you consider him ideal? Cruise mogs and pitt mogs cruise


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Feb 29, 2020)

@Titbot jfl at thinking u a shitskin curry mog me, go back to curry munching


----------



## Zoneator (Feb 29, 2020)

tyson ballou, but with a better eye area


----------



## Kingkellz (Feb 29, 2020)

AllesScheiße said:


> View attachment 288259


Chris bumstead


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Feb 29, 2020)

Myself, but with rhinoplasty, nasal projection, and jaw fillers, etc.


----------



## 195cm (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 29, 2020)

Do I have the same life? If so, Zayn. If not, Brad Pitt at 26 years old.
Only for face.


----------



## Michael (Feb 29, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> View attachment 287384
> View attachment 287385


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 29, 2020)

Myself but looksmaxxed to 5-6PSL


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Feb 29, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> View attachment 288648



Mogged


----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 29, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> Mogged
> 
> View attachment 288651


----------



## Demonstrator (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Greeicy (Feb 29, 2020)

Adult Noctis from FF15


----------



## IWantToMax (Feb 29, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Brett maverick? Dude has nct and you consider him ideal? Cruise mogs and pitt mogs cruise


He is what I consider top tier tbh. 
Only negative thing of his face is nct


----------



## Oogaboogajiggaboo (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## GetThatBread (Feb 29, 2020)

This handcrafted specimen


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Feb 29, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Brett maverick? Dude has nct and you consider him ideal? Cruise mogs and pitt mogs cruise


Slight NCT is okay, it can give a pissed off DOM look. Too much though and you may end up looking like you've been on drugs since you were 9.


----------



## DianabolDownie (Feb 29, 2020)

(i just wanted to post a lens distorted chad tbh)


----------



## Lightbulb (Feb 29, 2020)

Lachowski bro
Or me with wider lips, better chin and jaw, slightly better cheekbones, NW1.5, 3 inches taller and worked out body, thanks


----------



## Deleted member 3492 (Feb 29, 2020)

I would like to look like me when I fraud my pics


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Feb 29, 2020)

Bieber


----------



## Hades (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Uglyandfat (Mar 1, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 288264
> View attachment 288265
> View attachment 288266
> View attachment 288268


not far off tbh


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Oogaboogajiggaboo (Mar 1, 2020)

Everyone wants to he chad but nobody wants to put in the work


----------



## EzioGrezzo (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Mar 1, 2020)

Oogaboogajiggaboo said:


> Everyone wants to he chad but nobody wants to put in the work



not everyone have so much money to go under the knife, but yeah ur right.


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 1, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> not everyone have so much money to go under the knife, but yeah ur right.


Who is that guy you posted above? 

White guy with blue eyes surgery obviously


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Mar 1, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> Who is that guy you posted above?
> 
> White guy with blue eyes surgery obviously



Bump

https://looksmax.org/threads/this-g...-a-burnt-dephormed-the-sims-character.104806/


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Almu (Mar 1, 2020)

This


----------



## needsolution (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 1, 2020)

Demonstrator said:


> View attachment 288682


*HOLY FUCK*


----------



## DidntRead (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## middayshowers (Mar 1, 2020)

maximum appeal to teenage foids


----------



## Deleted member 1769 (Mar 1, 2020)

Jon Hexum


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## mattzdeb (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Weed (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4570 (Mar 2, 2020)

DarknLost said:


>


retard


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 2, 2020)

cynicoboyo said:


> retard


Greycel little shit


----------



## Deleted member 4570 (Mar 2, 2020)

DarknLost said:


> Greycel little shit


that emo guy looks nasty hopefully it was a joke


----------



## 5'8manlet (Mar 2, 2020)

Almu said:


> This



Who is that?


----------



## Almu (Mar 2, 2020)

5'8manlet said:


> Who is that?


Dunno


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 2, 2020)

cynicoboyo said:


> that emo guy looks nasty hopefully it was a joke


He has more JBs drooling over him then you ever will


----------



## 5'8manlet (Mar 2, 2020)

Almu said:


> Dunno



Did you find him from the user Cheekbones AVI?


----------



## Rumpelshitskin (Mar 2, 2020)

GetThatBread said:


> This handcrafted specimen
> View attachment 288705
> View attachment 288704
> View attachment 288703
> ...


My cousin looks like him fr was brutal walking through town next to him


----------



## rockndogs (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Mar 2, 2020)

DidntRead said:


> View attachment 289455
> View attachment 289457



HighIQcel


----------



## GetThatBread (Mar 2, 2020)

Rumpelshitskin said:


> My cousin looks like him fr was brutal walking through town next to him


Was he getting insane IOIs?


----------



## Deleted member 5521 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Got the hunter eyes (Mar 2, 2020)

Literally my avi


----------



## Rumpelshitskin (Mar 4, 2020)

GetThatBread said:


> Was he getting insane IOIs?


Yeah bro it was one of the things that made me find lookism and then this site. my brother looks like reece king aswell and we were all walking through town i saw groups of girls all checking them out and playing with their hair randomly as they walk past no lie, it made me realize what a real ioi is


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Mar 4, 2020)

gay thread


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Mar 4, 2020)

or this handsome arab with 10/10 eye area


----------



## loromate (Mar 4, 2020)

I want to look like @turkproducer


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 4, 2020)

rent is free ngl


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 4, 2020)

prettymuchfuxed said:


> View attachment 289090


I used to work there tbh


----------



## GetThatBread (Mar 4, 2020)

Rumpelshitskin said:


> Yeah bro it was one of the things that made me find lookism and then this site. my brother looks like reece king aswell and we were all walking through town i saw groups of girls all checking them out and playing with their hair randomly as they walk past no lie, it made me realize what a real ioi is


Damn that’s crazy; better ascend man. These hoes are easy af to get if you’re atleast PSL5


----------



## JamesHowlett (Mar 4, 2020)

Me but shredded and with Chico eye area


----------



## Cope (Mar 4, 2020)

With my phenotype I could look like this guy:


----------

